# Adding Sirius and iPOD to 07 Passat



## agcribb (Mar 11, 2008)

I just bought a 2007 Passat Wagon 3.6 4MOTION, and I was looking to an iPOD connector and Sirius radio.
I have a built-in nav system and a 6-CD changer in the glovebox (and I don't mind losing the CD changer)
From reading this board, it seems like I can get a DICE product to connect the iPOD (and lose the the CD changer).
However, I'm confused about the SAT radio. The radio seems "sat-ready" as there's a greyed out option for SAT bands in the set-up menu. I figured I just needed a box to get it all working (i.e. SIRIUS CONNECT Universal Vehicle Tuner) that connects directly into the back of the stereo. However, the guy in the audio store didn't think that would work.....
I don't want to end up with any devices on the dash - I want to hide everything and use the exisitng controls...
Any advice greatly appreciated!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Adding Sirius and iPOD to 07 Passat (agcribb)*

I would get the dice for the iPod but the only way to have XM text on your radio is to purchase the factory unit.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Adding Sirius and iPOD to 07 Passat ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I would get the dice for the iPod but the only way to have XM text on your radio is to purchase the factory unit. 

DICE iPod integration kit for sure, and for XM the factory unit would be your best option just like Christian recommended. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Behind radio:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
In glovebox:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:27 AM 3-18-2008_


----------



## agcribb (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Adding Sirius and iPOD to 07 Passat ([email protected])*

Great - thanks guys!
I got the DICE kit installed, but I', struggling locating the factory sirius unit - any ideas (& likely prices)?


----------

